# Hope Tech3 Problem HILFE....



## coaster (28. September 2018)

Hab die Hope Tech3 vorne und hinten.  Vorne hat sie immer schon geschliffen. Hab nun ne neue Scheibe drauf gemacht und bekomme sie nicht ins rollen. Der Spalt ist so eng, dass sich das Rad nur  schwer dreht. Hab extra die Ausgleichsunterlagscheiben drunter und drüber gelegt um auch den Winkel zu verstellen aber da tut sich nix. Die Kolben scheinen sich nicht genug zurück zu bewegen. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2018)

coaster schrieb:


> Hab die Hope Tech3 vorne und hinten.  Vorne hat sie immer schon geschliffen. Hab nun ne neue Scheibe drauf gemacht und bekomme sie nicht ins rollen. Der Spalt ist so eng, dass sich das Rad nur  schwer dreht. Hab extra die Ausgleichsunterlagscheiben drunter und drüber gelegt um auch den Winkel zu verstellen aber da tut sich nix. Die Kolben scheinen sich nicht genug zurück zu bewegen. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2018)

coaster schrieb:


> ...Hab extra die Ausgleichsunterlagscheiben drunter und drüber gelegt um auch den Winkel zu verstellen aber da tut sich nix. Die Kolben scheinen sich nicht genug zurück zu bewegen. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


Winkelverstellung ist bei der Hope kontraproduktiv. Die Kolben hast Du zurück gedrückt? Bremszange (neu) ausgerichtet?


----------



## coaster (29. September 2018)

Winkeleinstellung ist genial. Hatte sie davor nicht schleiffrei bekommen. Geht wieder. Hab die Beläge ausgebaut und ein Kolben hat gehangen. Durch mehrfaches Bewegen mit dem Schraubendreher geht sie wieder butterweich. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## coaster (8. Oktober 2018)

Werde noch wahnsinnig. Jetzt macht sie ohne Hebelwirkung zu. Hab mich eben bei der Fahrt fast überschlagen. Womit kann ich die Kolben reinigen? Da ist null Luft zwischen Belägen und Scheiben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Oktober 2018)

coaster schrieb:


> ... Da ist null Luft zwischen Belägen und Scheiben.


Überfüllt!? Oder liegt's vielleicht an der 'genialen Winkeleinstellung'?

Kolben 'reinigen' mit Seifenwasser. Dann kannst die mit Silikonöl (oder DOT) schmieren.

Liegt aber sicher nicht an verdreckten Kolben: Deckel am Geber abschrauben, Membran entnehmen und Kolben zurückdrücken.
Danach wieder alles nach Anleitung montieren.


----------



## coaster (8. Oktober 2018)

Alles so gemacht. Sogar mit neuen Belägen, neuer Scheibe und ohne Winkelunterlagen. Dot hab ich auch entnommen. Mehrmals die Kolben  zurück gedrückt. Auch mit geöffnetem Deckel gehen die nur schwer zurück und einer geht träger als der Andere. Keine Besserung. Hinterbremse geht so, vorne ist nervig schleifend.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Oktober 2018)

coaster schrieb:


> Alles so gemacht. Sogar mit neuen Belägen, neuer Scheibe und ohne Winkelunterlagen. Dot hab ich auch entnommen. Mehrmals die Kolben  zurück gedrückt. Auch mit geöffnetem Deckel gehen die nur schwer zurück und einer geht träger als der Andere. Keine Besserung. Hinterbremse geht so, vorne ist nervig schleifend.


Schwer zurück ist relativ. Und ein hängender/nachlaufender Kolben verursacht sicher nicht Dein Problem.

Schleifen die Beläge denn beidseitig an der Scheibe?


----------



## coaster (8. Oktober 2018)

In der Trialtech Zange ist das schwer zu sehen. Die Beläge sind  so gut wie plan. Bei der Magura im Gegensatz ist so viel Platz.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Oktober 2018)

coaster schrieb:


> In der Trialtech Zange ist das schwer zu sehen. ...


Kreidestrich auf die Scheibe und am Rad drehen...


coaster schrieb:


> ... Die Beläge sind  so gut wie plan. ...


So gut wie plan ist nicht plan. Spricht für eine nicht richtig zentrierte Zange.

Wie hast Du die Zange zentriert? Schrauben lockern, Bremse ziehen und wieder festschrauben?

Edit: Du hast Tech3 Hebel mit einer Trail Zone Zange? Was fährst Du damit? Für 'richtiges' Biken ist die Trail Zone Bremse ja nicht gemacht.
Vielleicht liegt hier das Problem...


----------



## coaster (8. Oktober 2018)

Oh Entschuldigung.
 Schreibfehler Trial Zone natürlich. Beide Varianten habe ich mehrmals ausgeführt. Mit gelockerten Schrauben und dann Bremse zu sowie am Spalt orientiert und Scheibe mittig. Die neue Shimano Scheibe scheint auch nicht so 100%ig gerade zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (11. Oktober 2018)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Rad sich anfänglich frei dreht. Nach einigen Minuten schleift aber die Scheibe an den Belägen. Als würde sich das Öl ausbreiten und die Kolben raus drücken. Ist so was möglich? Evtl. Luft im System? Druckpunkt ist aber supergut.


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. Oktober 2018)

Bei meiner Race/E4 hing auch der Kolben fest. Da half nur ausbauen, Kolben raus, Öl raus. Von HOPE gibt es so ein Grease zum schmieren der Kolben. Das Zeugs drauf, zusammenbauen, füllen.
Danach war alles wieder top!


----------



## ecols (12. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hast du einfach Dreck im Kolbendichtring? Bei Hope gibts ja zum Glück fast alles einzeln. Ich würde die Zange mal komplett zerlegen....


----------



## coaster (12. Oktober 2018)

Mach ich.


----------



## coaster (14. Oktober 2018)

Alles zerlegt, gereinigt und andere Kolben eingesetzt. Mit Silikon Spray leicht geölt. Befülllt, andere Beläge rein und wie bei Hope im Video mit dünnem Schraubenzieher ausgerichter.  Hab auch etwas Dot aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter entnommen. Beläge hängen. Wieder am Griff oben geöffnet und die Beläge ganz zurück gedrückt. Schleift immer noch. Da ist einfach kein Platz zwischen den Belägen und der Scheibe. Bremst extrem gut aber wenn ich anratsche, dann bremst das VR mich total aus und das Quietschen nervt...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Oktober 2018)

coaster schrieb:


> ... wie bei Hope im Video mit dünnem Schraubenzieher ausgerichter.  ...


Die Zange vorher ohne Beläge nach Lichspalt ausgerichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (15. Oktober 2018)

Yes


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Oktober 2018)

Komm vorbei. Dann mach'mers gemeinsam.


----------



## coaster (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich habs endlich. Die Aufnahme an der Clean Gabel ist schräg. Daher muss ich die Keilunterlagen verwenden. Das in Verbindung mit dem Ausrichten per Nadel an der Rückseite der gegenüberliegenden Beläge klappt toll.  Gibt gel.  immer noch leise schrille Töne von sich aber dreht sich lange. Dankeschön für die Tips


----------



## JPS (2. April 2020)

Hallo,



coaster schrieb:


> Das in Verbindung mit dem Ausrichten per Nadel an der Rückseite der gegenüberliegenden Beläge klappt toll.



ist zwar schon etwas her, aber kannst Du mir bitte erklären, wie das Ausrichten per Nadel funktioniert. Und vielleicht auch, wie ich feststellen kann, daß die Aufnahme an Gabel / Rahmen schräg  bzw. gerade ist. Meine Hope zickt nämlich auch rum und ich würde das gerne vorher testen, bevor ich Kolben und Dichtungen tausche.

Danke im Voraus

Gruß JPS


----------



## coaster (2. April 2020)

Bei mir wars so:   Clean Carbon Gabel neu mit einer PM Hope Bremse. Diese montiert. Wenn die Kolben mit Belägen komplett zurück gedrückt sind, sollte die Scheibe  parallel zu den Belägen sein ( von vorne an der Scheibe vorbei schauen. Ein weißes Blatt Papier dahinter halten wirkt Wunder. Taschenlampe hilft auch). Bei mir war nichts parallel. Die Beläge standen schräg zur Scheibe. Da ich da nicht feilen wollte, hab ich von einer MTB V Brake die Schrägstellunterlagscheiben genommen. Heino hat die auch bei Trial World. Die sind sogar noch flacher. So kannst du die perfekt parallel stellen. Wenn deine Bremse etwas älter ist, kann es sein, daß der eine Kolben etwas später als der Andere rauskommt. Wenn du von oben auf die Bremszange schaust, ist da eine Öffnung. Da kannst du reinschauen. Ich hab eine stabile dicke Nadel ca 2mm dick und 15 cm lang und schön spitz. Damit hab ich durch die Öffnung die Beläge von der Scheibe weggedrückt. Zwischendurch ier wieder den Hebel gezogen und verglichen. Wichtig ist auch, dass die Scheibe perfekt gerade ist. Kannst du mit den Finger ohne Werkzeug richten wenn sie leicht eiert.


----------



## coaster (2. April 2020)

Am Rahmen kannst du aber die Aufnahmen auch feilen damit der Winkel stimmt. Aber nur in kleinen Schritten.


----------



## JPS (3. April 2020)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich werde jetzt noch mal genauer schauen, ob bei mir (also der Bremse) wirklich alles parallel ist und genau ausrichten. 
Sonst bleibt mir dann als letzter Schritt nur noch, Kolben und Dichtungen tauschen. 

Gruß JPS


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. April 2020)

JPS schrieb:


> ... Sonst bleibt mir dann als letzter Schritt nur noch, Kolben und Dichtungen tauschen.
> 
> Gruß JPS


Klar, wenn die Bremse ist trocken ist...was soll das Dichtungen wechseln bringen? 

Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion: zu 99,999% liegt's an der Ausrichtung -und die wurde mehrfach ausführlich und incl. Link zum Video beschrieben.


----------

